# Mess Kit - Male, Logistic (Sr NCO) Pics Needed



## BinRat55 (30 Mar 2009)

I'm having a devil of a time trying to locate some good pics of mess kit - male logistic (i'm supply if you can't tell) - can anyone assist me here? Post here or PM me for my email addy. Thanks all...


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

I was wondering if that would be due to the fact that not too many were in a good condition, enough to have taken any such photos........ >


 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson (30 Mar 2009)

The CF dress manual has text details, and patterns should be available through the supply system.  Good photos, though?  Most good to great mess dinners have no photos... for very good reasons...


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

If you are lucky, you can find old photos from Unit Dress Regs if your Unit has maintained any form of Unit Historical Officer posn and archived some of its historical docs.   There may be a closet full of Bankers Boxes overflowing with these items.  No one seems to care about these historical docs, until they are long retired and the docs have been mutilated.   :-\


----------



## mariomike (30 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No one seems to care about these historical docs, until they are long retired and the docs have been mutilated.   :-\



My opinion, as a member of a civilian department, is that photographs and documents provide those who served, and our next of kin, categorical assurance that the work we did was justified. For lack of a better word.
When Commissioners change, much history is purged.


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I'm having a devil of a time trying to locate some good pics of mess kit - male logistic (i'm supply if you can't tell) - can anyone assist me here? Post here or PM me for my email addy. Thanks all...



Check my crackbook pics.

Goof.


----------



## BinRat55 (31 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Check my crackbook pics.
> 
> Goof.



Unless i'm mistaken here (and a case of beer says i'm not) YOU'RE A GURL!!!   :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Unless i'm mistaken here (and a case of beer says i'm not) YOU'RE A GURL!!!   :nod:


I'd hold out for pics   >


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2009)

Hmmm.... mess kit with Chaps ??? >


----------



## BinRat55 (1 Apr 2009)

LOL!!! Can you even imagine???


----------



## BinRat55 (1 Apr 2009)

In all seriousness though, i'm having a tailor here in Gander do my mess kit and it's not like they do Army mess kit a lot here. Pictures are a tailor's best friend here!! Pics of your mess kit hanging around would be excellent, but i'll take what I can get!!

*ps* No assless chaps!!


----------



## armyvern (3 Apr 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Unless i'm mistaken here (and a case of beer says i'm not) YOU'RE A GURL!!!   :nod:



Obviously you fail to follow instruction. Check out the Crackbook pics.

No, nevermind - I'll just let The Chief, the CSM, the MCS, the Whs WO and the R&D Sgt (soon to promoted and replacing me - ergo your new boss [and also your sponsor BTW]) know that you consider them to be GURLS.

Should make for an interesting time when you get back here shortly and try to clear-in.

LMEAO. Bwahahahahaha


----------



## geo (3 Apr 2009)

Vern... you she devil in chaps you! >

Binratt - you're in for it now :tsktsk:


----------



## Rowshambow (3 Apr 2009)

Vern......ahhhh........ummmm.......can I see the assless chaps pics?


----------



## CountDC (3 Apr 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> LOL!!! Can you even imagine???



yes 

got pretty hot here.


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Obviously you fail to follow instruction. Check out the Crackbook pics.
> 
> No, nevermind - I'll just let The Chief, the CSM, the MCS, the Whs WO and the R&D Sgt (soon to promoted and replacing me - ergo your new boss [and also your sponsor BTW]) know that you consider them to be GURLS.
> 
> ...



Done. Really nice pics - REALLY nice pics... but I never saw any mess dress!! Will you be there in May? I'll be on my HHT first week in May - what about you?


----------



## armyvern (6 Apr 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Done. Really nice pics - REALLY nice pics... but I never saw any mess dress!! Will you be there in May? I'll be on my HHT first week in May - what about you?



Try this album:

"Assless Chaps and other Silly pics"
(Note for others: Yes, I do know that all chaps are assless. Sorry, album is restricted to "friends only" --- and only some friends at that).



I'll be here.


----------



## cook 1 (22 May 2009)

if you go to any canex retail store yo can see sr ncm and officer mess dress. and you can order it if required


----------

